# NISSAN 300ZX knocking noise



## alexgoyap (Jul 10, 2004)

I own a Nissan Fairlady 300zx it's a 1996 model 2 x 2 non turbo model,
it's got around 14000 miles in the odometer, there is a problem with the
car, there is knocking noise (sounds like a continous tuc, tuc, tuc.......,
the cars runs perfect and smooth, there is no smoke coming from the
tailpipes, the knocking sound is alway there from the time the car is
started, however at 3rd gear, the knocking sound is at very low levels, so
you can hardly hear it, on the other gears including neutral, the sound
can easily be heard,i just change the engine oil to Shell Helix, the sound is
still there.

The problem is that i am in the Philippines where the 300ZX is not common,
so technicians are not so familiar with the model, i drove the car to the 
Local Nissan distributor and service center and the say that they might have
to adjust the valves, i have a friend who also suggested that i have the valve adjusted and check the rocker arms, he also said the 300ZX does not have automatically valve adjustment, so the valves has to be adjusted manually. is this correct, i hope you guys out there can give inputs on this.

Are there any parts that need to be replace if in case a valve adjust is done, it's because what i am afraid is that the technicians might need parts and parts for the 300ZX are quite rare here, and i would get stuck with a car that won't be able to run until the parts arrive, some people also suggested not to bother with the knocking sound, since the car runs perfectly.

Lastly can we trace the exact model here of the car thru it's chassis number,
because i am not sure if the car is a 1994, 1995 or 1996 model, is there
any site which we can verify the exact model here. 

Hope i can get some help on this


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't know if the Phillipeans used VIN numbers but if you do get it and go to www.carfax.com it will give you general info on the car


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

alexgoyap said:


> I own a Nissan Fairlady 300zx it's a 1996 model 2 x 2 non turbo model,
> it's got around 14000 miles in the odometer, there is a problem with the
> car, there is knocking noise (sounds like a continous tuc, tuc, tuc.......,
> the cars runs perfect and smooth, there is no smoke coming from the
> ...


-What grade of oil are you running and how many quarts are you using? 
-When you did a oil change did you look at the bottom of the drain pan for metal flakes or chunks? 
-Have you done a compression test yet?


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

there could be a possibility that its your lifter making that sound i had a 3000gt and it did that as well so you might want to look into that


----------



## spock1 (Jul 11, 2007)

*tuc tuc tuc*

Hello mate, Hi from Peter in Australia. It is a bit hard to sort your problem from the description you have given.....could be a number of things. Is the noise coming from the front of the engine? For starters you should have a look at this web site in Australia.....
The Australian 300zx Owners Association - Powered by vBulletin This is a very good site for Zed owners...there are over 4000 Z enthusiasts on this site. They also have a great tech section for keeping your Z running great.

This is a very popular vehicle here and lots of information and help. Just go to the site and have a look.....lots of your problems can be solved here. The Z is a quite complicated to keep running smoothly but once it is you will be happy with the car.

I own a 1991 Twin Turbo 2 seater with 150,000 klms on the clock. The car runs great.

I will be in the Philippines August 1 for two weeks......my wife is Filipina. We are looking to purchase some land at Puerto Galera. My email is [email protected]et.net.au if you have any queries about your Z I highly recommend you check out the Aussie Z site.

Hope this was of some help to you.

Regards
Peter. 










alexgoyap said:


> I own a Nissan Fairlady 300zx it's a 1996 model 2 x 2 non turbo model,
> it's got around 14000 miles in the odometer, there is a problem with the
> car, there is knocking noise (sounds like a continous tuc, tuc, tuc.......,
> the cars runs perfect and smooth, there is no smoke coming from the
> ...


----------



## lord tattoo (Apr 22, 2009)

i have a nissan 300zx tt1994 i need the wiring harness nissan stop making them.wish other year harness i can use?


----------



## lord tattoo (Apr 22, 2009)

*nissan 300zx tt 1994*



spock1 said:


> Hello mate, Hi from Peter in Australia. It is a bit hard to sort your problem from the description you have given.....could be a number of things. Is the noise coming from the front of the engine? For starters you should have a look at this web site in Australia.....
> The Australian 300zx Owners Association - Powered by vBulletin This is a very good site for Zed owners...there are over 4000 Z enthusiasts on this site. They also have a great tech section for keeping your Z running great.
> 
> This is a very popular vehicle here and lots of information and help. Just go to the site and have a look.....lots of your problems can be solved here. The Z is a quite complicated to keep running smoothly but once it is you will be happy with the car.
> ...


hey! i hhave a 300zx tt 1994.ineed the efi wiring harness do you know wish other model of harness fit on 1994 zx tt


----------



## lord tattoo (Apr 22, 2009)

:idhitit:


spock1 said:


> Hello mate, Hi from Peter in Australia. It is a bit hard to sort your problem from the description you have given.....could be a number of things. Is the noise coming from the front of the engine? For starters you should have a look at this web site in Australia.....
> The Australian 300zx Owners Association - Powered by vBulletin This is a very good site for Zed owners...there are over 4000 Z enthusiasts on this site. They also have a great tech section for keeping your Z running great.
> 
> This is a very popular vehicle here and lots of information and help. Just go to the site and have a look.....lots of your problems can be solved here. The Z is a quite complicated to keep running smoothly but once it is you will be happy with the car.
> ...


 i have a nissn 300zx tt 1994 , i need the wiring efi harness but is out of stock any where,do you know wish one will fit on my 1994 ether 1993 or 1995


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

alexgoyap said:


> I own a Nissan Fairlady 300zx it's a 1996 model 2 x 2 non turbo model, there is knocking noise
> 
> i drove the car to the Local Nissan distributor and service center and the say that they might have to adjust the valves, i have a friend who also suggested that i have the valve adjusted and check the rocker arms, he also said the 300ZX does not have automatically valve adjustment, so the valves has to be adjusted manually. is this correct, i hope you guys out there can give inputs on this.


The 300ZX uses hydraulic valve lifters which are non adjustable. The noise could be due to air in the lifters or one or more lifters are worn out.


----------



## omurrray (Feb 26, 2015)

1slowZ said:


> there could be a possibility that its your lifter making that sound i had a 3000gt and it did that as well so you might want to look into that


I have a 1988 300zx and it's doing the something I'm trying to find out what I need to do myself. Mine started this weather, on the first cold day.


----------

